# Thai: See-nair



## seitt

Hi, there is a girl's name See-nair in Thailand, but how do I write it in Thai, please?
I think the second element is the Sanskrit for eye, so could it be something like ศรีแน? Probably followed by ตร with a karan on it as it's not pronounced.
ศรีเนตร, maybe? Hope i have given enough info, thanks a lot.
Simon


----------



## Labga

I’ve never heard the name See-nair (ศรีแน or สีแน). ศรีเนตร is pronounced See-nate. ศรีเนตร์ is pronounced See-nae.


----------



## seitt

Ah, many thanks. So ศรีเนตร์ is pronounced as it it were ศรีเน?


----------



## Labga

Since the word เนตร์ is not an entry in the Royal Institute Dictionary, it could be part of specific names. No one knows the exact pronunciation. It could be either See-nae or See-nate. For some reasons, I prefer See-nae.


----------



## seitt

Ah, yes, thanks, because the kāran is on the ร, so anything coming before it may or may not be pronounced, I guess.


----------



## Labga

The rule is when the Karun is on any letter, the letter is left out in the pronunciation. Usually ตร is considered as a single unit when they are at the end of words. So they (ตร) are usually left out in the pronunciations when there is a Karun on ร.


----------



## seitt

thanks.
Does this have any connection with the way in which ทร is considered as a single unit in ไทรโยค, for example?


----------



## Labga

No. That's another rule. ทร is usually pronounced as ซ.


----------

